# "DRINK" COCA-COLA



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                   I promise ... This one won't be twenty pages long !*

*              It's just a few fun things I wanted to share with everyone. Short and sweet!*

*This first page shows the various script singnatures that Coca Cola used over the years. I thought it was cool to see them all on one page. It's an interesting array of transistions. *

*                                           There are a few more pages to follow.*

*                                                       I hope you like them.*

*                                                                      []*

*                                                           SODAPOPBOB  *


 Coca Cola Script Trademark/Logo[/align]







 Early script variation with diamonds.



 Unusual type style used on a number of calendars.




 Early script with the line extending from first "O" "Trademark" in tail; also no trademark in tail.



 Crude script with "Trade-mark" in tail, under the tail or no trademark with "Trade Mark Registered" in tail 1901-1903



 Custom script with "Trade-Mark" in tail; note open "O's", and unusual tails on "C's"



 Misused script "Trade-Mark Registered" in tail; used on some 1903 calendars.



 Traditional script "Trade-Mark Registered" in tail.



 Traditional script "Trade-mark Reg. U.S Pat. Off." in tail



 Traditional script "Reg. U.S. Pat. Off." under script.



 Traditional script "Trade Mark (R)" under script.



 "Arci-form" logo also called "Fishtail" logo by collectors.



 "Dynamic Ribbon" also called "Wave" logo; actually introduced in late 1969[/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*This one really cracks me up. It pretty much speaks for itself. I'm sure you will wonder the same things I am about it. It looks 1950s. But did they really need to teach people how to drink a Coke at that time? Interesting but weird. They act like soda pop was just invented.  [] *

*Coca Cola Paper Coaster. Date Unknown.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*Here's another first. This is from 1940 right when the Owens-Illinois and Duraglas companies hooked up. Bottle marks with both names started appearing on soda bottles in 1940. I thought the entire ad was great. Great color too. Look arround the edges (zoom) and see if you can find your favorite brand. Each label shown is a real brand. I thought the reference to "smooth lips" was odd. It's like they are saying that before the two compainies joined soda bottles cut your lips or something. Don't you just love it? *

*That's it for now. Maybe more later.*

*SPBOB*


----------



## splante (Jan 29, 2011)

great info and pics   thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*Thanks, back  ~ *

*Footnote:  As the title suggest, the intent of this thread is to focus on a sometimes overlooked aspect to soda pop collecting ... which is "Drinking it" ~ followed by ~ what we drink it out of ... which is a "Bottle" ~ followed by the most famous brand ... which is "Coca Cola"*


*                                                                            Thus ...*


*                                                                               []*


* "DRINK COCA-COLA"*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                           Speaking of drinking Coca Cola ...*

*                                          This is no dumb blonde joke.  It's ...*

*                                                       "The Real Thing"*

*        Marilyn Monroe ... a.k.a. Norma Jeane Mortenson ... a.k.a. Norma Jeane Baker*

*                                              June 1, 1926 ~ August 5, 1962*

*                                                  Died tragically at age 36*

*                                              Would have been 85 this year*

*                                                     Photo circa 1950s*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                                    Coca Cola Timeline of Slogans*

                                           Slogans, 1886 - 2010 in America 
 [ul][*]1886 - Drink Coca-Cola.
 [*]1887 - Delicious! Refreshing! Invigorating! Exhilarating!
 [*]1891 - The Ideal Brain Tonic/The Delightful Summer-Winter beverage.
 [*]1904 - Delicious and refreshing.
 [*]1905 - Coca-Cola revives and sustains.
 [*]1906 - The great national temperance beverage.
 [*]1908 - Good til the last drop
 [*]1917 - Three million a day.
 [*]1922 - Thirst knows no season.
 [*]1923 - Enjoy life.
 [*]1924 - Refresh yourself.
 [*]1925 - Six million a day.
 [*]1926 - It had to be good to get where it is.
 [*]1927 - Pure as Sunlight
 [*]1927 - Around the corner from anywhere.
 [*]1928 - Coca-Cola ... pure drink of natural flavors.
 [*]1929 - The pause that refreshes.
 [*]1932 - Ice-cold sunshine.
 [*]1937 - America's favorite moment.
 [*]1938 - The best friend thirst ever had.
 [*]1938 - Thirst asks nothing more.
 [*]1939 - Coca-Cola goes along.
 [*]1939 - Coca-Cola has the taste thirst goes for.
 [*]1939 - Whoever you are, whatever you do, wherever you may be, when you think of refreshment, think of ice cold Coca-Cola.
 [*]1941 - Coca-Cola is Coke!
 [*]1942 - The only thing like Coca-Cola is Coca-Cola itself.
 [*]1944 - How about a Coke?
 [*]1945 - Coke means Coca-Cola.
 [*]1945 - Passport to refreshment.
 [*]1947 - Coke knows no season.
 [*]1948 - Where there's Coke there's hospitality.
 [*]1949 - Coca-Cola ... along the highway to anywhere.
 [*]1952 - What you want is a Coke.
 [*]1954 - For people on the go.
 [*]1956 - Coca-Cola ... makes good things taste better.
 [*]1957 - The sign of good taste.
 [*]1958 - The Cold, Crisp Taste of Coke
 [*]1959 - Be really refreshed.
 [*]1963 - Things go better with Coke.
 [*]1966 - Coke ... after Coke ... after Coke.
 [*]1969 - It's the real thing.
 [*]1971 - I'd like to buy the world a Coke. (basis for the song I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing)
 [*]1974 - Look for the real things.
 [*]1976 - Coke adds life.
 [*]1979 - _Have a Coke and a smile_
 [*]1982 - Coke is it!
 [*]1985 - America's Real Choice
 [*]1986 - Red White & You (for Coca-Cola Classic)
 [*]1986 - Catch the Wave (for New Coke)
 [*]1989 - Can't Beat the Feeling. (also used in the UK)
 [*]1993 - Always Coca-Cola.
 [*]2000 - Enjoy.
 [*]2001 - Life tastes good. (also used in the UK)
 [*]2003 - Real.
 [*]2005 - Make It Real.
 [*]2006 - The Coke Side of Life (used also in the UK)
 [*]2007 - Live on the Coke Side of Life (also used in the UK)
 [*]2009 - Open Happiness
 [*]2010 - Twist The Cap To Refreshment[/ul]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                           First Coca Cola ad ~ May 23, 1886*


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2011)

WHY NOT 20 PAGES? I FEEL CHEATED![8D]

 THANK YOU FOR THE INFO AND PICTURES!! JAMIE


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                            Even Santa Claus enjoyed a "cold one" from time to time.*

*                                                                 1949*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                Gee wiz ... it looks like everyone drinks Coca Cola*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                  And talking about a passion for Coca Cola bottles ...*

*           Shown here is just a fraction of Bill Porter's massive collection of hobbleskirts.*

*                            I like the way he displays them with the bases facing out.*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                                             glass man ~*

*                                                       This ones for you! *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                                      Speaking of Marilyn Monroe ...*

*Here are the original lyrics to Elton John's tribute song to her which was first released in 1973. He did a revised version of it in 1997 that he sang at Princess Diana's funeral, and which was released as a single that same year. He said later that he would never sing the revised version in public again except at the request of the Royal Family.*


*                                                          "Candle In The Wind"*

                                                Goodbye Norma Jean
                                          Though I never knew you at all
                                       You had the grace to hold yourself
                                         While those around you crawled
                                       They crawled out of the woodwork
                                       And they whispered into your brain
                                           They set you on the treadmill
                                     And they made you change your name[/align] [/align]                                                        [chorus][/align] [/align]                                     And it seems to me you lived your life
                                             Like a candle in the wind
                                        Never knowing who to cling to
                                                When the rain set in
                                And I would have liked to have known you
                                                 But I was just a kid
                                     Your candle burned out long before
                                                Your legend ever did[/align]                                                 Loneliness was tough
                                       The toughest role you ever played
                                         Hollywood created a superstar
                                        And pain was the price you paid
                                               Even when you died
                                        Oh the press still hounded you
                                            All the papers had to say
                                   Was that Marilyn was found in the nude[/align] [/align]                                                    [repeat chorus][/align] [/align]                                               Goodbye Norma Jean
                                         Though I never knew you at all
                                      You had the grace to hold yourself
                                        While those around you crawled[/align]
                                              Goodbye Norma Jean
                                     From the young man in the 22nd row
                             Who sees you as something more than sexual
                                   More than just our Marilyn Monroe[/align] [/align]                                                    [repeat chorus][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*                                                       Speaking of lyrics ...*

* 
                              I'd Like to Buy the World a Coke and furnish it with love,
                          Grow apple trees and honey bees, and snow white turtle doves.
                                 I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony,
                                I'd like to buy the world a Coke and keep it company.[/align] [/align]                                  Link to original TV commercial: (With Sound).[/align] [/align]                                            

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfU17niXOG8[/align][/align]*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

*Even Polar Bears like to drink Coca Cola. I wonder if one of them critters was attacking you, and you offered him a bottle of Coke, if he would take it instead of your head? I don't know for sure either, but I don't intend to try it anytime soon.  Lol  [] *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 30, 2011)

*                                Regarding the Coca Cola coaster shown earlier ...*

*I didn't mention this before because I was thinking about buying it myself from e-bay. But since I have decided not to, I thought I would pass it on. It is available at "Buy It Now" for $42.49 and/or "Best Offer."  I was going to make an offer of $10.00, but changed my mind. So if anyone is interested in it, here's the link. And if someone does buy it, please let us know about it and how much you paid.*

*Thanks*

*SPBOB*

*e-bay link : *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220727752397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 30, 2011)

*I almost forgot there was a time when about half of the Coca Cola consumption was from glasses at soda fountains. Below is an ad from 1912. But what I thought most interesting about it is in the lower left corner where it says ...*

*                                                                 Free*
*                              Our new booklet telling of Coca Cola vindication*
*                                            at Chattanooga,  for the asking. *

*Does anyone know what "vindication" they are talking about?  I looked around a little but couldn't find anything related to it. If you know please let us hear from you.*

*Thanks*

*SPBOB*

*                                                      1912 Ad*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 30, 2011)

*I found it ... and surprised I missed it earlier. It involved a 1909 court case regarding the effects of caffine and Coca Cola consumption.*

*Read all about it here ... (This goes to Part I - But it has a link to Part II and the final decision).*

*Link :  *http://drvitelli.typepad.com/providentia/2010/10/the-great-coca-cola-trial.html


----------

